
How the Sausage Gets Made: The Hidden Work of Content - kawera
https://alistapart.com/article/the-hidden-work-of-content
======
SyneRyder
Note that in this article, content is defined as "scraping, scrubbing,
copying, or pasting". It's about content _curation_ , not so much content
_creation_.

That said, it's a good article on the work that goes into curation, and API
frustrations leading to manual workflows.

~~~
coldtea
> _It 's about content curation, not so much content creation._

That covers 90% of the content out there on the web today...

------
tomcam
Article does not mention rights clearance, which is surprising, since the
content wasn’t created for that site.

------
DoreenMichele
The article plays a bit fast and loose with a well known reference and
apparently chose it in part because a critical detail of the award winning
work was keeping dick pics out of the food feed. _Sausage_ works decently here
as an analogy for grinding up the "meat" of content, adding some spice,
cooking it and getting it to work as a cohesive whole when it is really a
bunch of cobbled together parts.

I can relate to her description of _automagically_. When I had a corporate
job, they introduced a means to fast track your file by submitting it online
instead of by fax. They promised a faster turn around time for online files.

I worked on that team for a bit. The back-end experience, where real people
scrambled to review the files and make this online submission magic happen,
reminded me of the scene in _Men in Black 2_ where they open up an automatic
mail sorting machine and inside is a guy with multiple arms sorting the mail
at high speed.

Rode: What looks like _The Jetsons_ on the outside often resembles _The
Flintstones_ if you open it up and peer inside.

------
ptaipale
I thought the story headline would draw from the famous quote misattributed to
Bismarck:

"Laws are like sausages. It is better not to see them being made."

Perhaps the same applies sometimes to Web content.

~~~
digi_owl
It basically applies to anything.

~~~
booleandilemma
If our clients saw how much googling we do...

